# Thor X10 Mod - 3Power 1000W Spotlight - UDATED FET/Components +Beamshots Added



## petrev (Apr 30, 2008)

*Thor X10 Mod - 3Power 1000W Spotlight - UPDATED FET/Components +Beamshots Added*

Hi

*Note:* Updated FETs and resistor values
*NOTE2*: JimmyM has suggested that 2804 is probably still best as long as resistors are changed to the lower values. 

Thor X10 with 3 Power levels 300/700/1000W using GE4557 Lamp
2x FET Switches - IRF2804 or IRF3206
A123 Power





*Parts - New* - Updated to higher standard !

THOR-X10 10,000,000CP Host
GE4557 twin-filment 1000W (High/Low Aircraft Landing Light) SkyGeek
10x A123 (1-Pack 36VDeWalt)
2x FET IRF2804 or IRF3206 
2x 4.7K resistor (changed from 10k)
2x 2K resistor (changed from 4k7)
1x Copper Board (2sided)
Assorted wire
Deans plugs (1xF 2xM)
Assorted Crimp terminals

. . .

Mark out the FET Switch-board to get the right size





Cut it out . . . . Groove Drill Polish



 . 



Mount FETs . . . . Back Face



 . 



Add the rest of the components 
*NOTE:* FET and Resistor changes Now IRF3206 + 4k7 + 2k





Add Inputs and Outputs - Front





Back - Common Neg-In ( Shows mounting holes too)





Wiring Loom - From Deans Plug - Through Emergency Cut-Off / FETs - To Lamp Terminals





Switch-Board Mounted






Internals - Spade connectors fit to existing Thor-X10 wiring and switches with no modification !





Lamp in Bezel - Note Bezel modified by removal of internel screw posts to allow lamp to sit flush with front.
Host Front inner edge Dremeled in four places to 45 degree internal angle to fit lamp.





Eight new fixing points for original bezel screws and the Emergency Cut-Off Mounted





Battery Pack - Way too much room - needs some foam bits . . .





All Done ! Rubber Bezel Protector/Embellisher and Tail-Cover fitted . . .





LOW = 300W Flood Beam
MED = 700W Spot Beam
HIGH = 1000W Flood+Spot Both filaments driven.

Cheers 
Pete

*Beamshots*


> Just did some beamshots . . . ?
> 
> Just out of my back window but they give some kind of comparison . . .
> 
> ...


More Beamshots . . . Super Great

1000w GE4557 Beamshots *–* Flashanator500mW

:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil: Example Shot


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Thor X10 Mod - 3Power Spotlight - up to 1000W total*

And where exactly are the beam shots? 

You can't start a thread like this without beamshots. It's just not right! :mecry:


----------



## BVH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Thor X10 Mod - 3Power Spotlight - up to 1000W total*

Wow! I thought the Thors were old news. You've certainly breathed new life into one! Nice job! When do we see the beam shots?


----------



## petrev (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Thor X10 Mod - 3Power Spotlight - up to 1000W total*

Hi - First Responders,

It's still light over here . . .

Try to get some . . . Later 

Cheers
Pete


----------



## plasmaman (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Thor X10 Mod - 3Power Spotlight - up to 1000W total*

So that's where you've been.........!!!

Nice one Pete!!

Beamshots compulsory. But its hissing down here.

Hozelock shootout required.

J


----------



## Flashanator (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Thor X10 Mod - 3Power Spotlight - up to 1000W total*

WOW cant wait for beamshots. Do you have a LK14 to compare it with?

Also some generic HID light?


nice.


----------



## petrev (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Thor X10 Mod - 3Power Spotlight - up to 1000W total*



Flashanator 500mW said:


> WOW cant wait for beamshots. Do you have a LK14 to compare it with?
> 
> Also some generic HID light?
> 
> ...


 
Hi

Hissing down as Plasmaman said 
. . . so soon is the best I can say . . .

Pete


----------



## N10 (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Thor X10 Mod - 3Power Spotlight - up to 1000W total*

i assume you're powering this monster from a car SLA battery of some sort...
impressive buid..
cheers


----------



## petrev (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Thor X10 Mod - 3Power Spotlight - up to 1000W total*



N10 said:


> i assume you're powering this monster from a car SLA battery of some sort...
> impressive build..
> cheers


 

Thanks N10

Power is from a stripped down DeWalt 36VPack - 10xA123 cells (see photo above)
Uses built in pack balancer-charger and standard DC9000 Charge Adapter.

There is actually room in the back for a complete DeWalt pack with just the side screws trimmed off ! ! !

Cheers
Pete


----------



## diff_lock2 (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Thor X10 Mod - 3Power Spotlight - up to 1000W total*

Is the filament exposed to air?!?!?!?

I can't see any capsule around it.


----------



## Stereodude (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Thor X10 Mod - 3Power Spotlight - up to 1000W total*



diff_lock2 said:


> Is the filament exposed to air?!?!?!?
> 
> I can't see any capsule around it.


The whole thing is sealed like a PAR38 lamp.


----------



## petrev (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Thor X10 Mod - 3Power Spotlight - up to 1000W total*



Stereodude said:


> The whole thing is sealed like a PAR38 lamp.


 
Ta Dude

Just did some beamshots . . .

Just out of my back window but they give some kind of comparison . . .

The Contenders 

64625 - 64458 - 24W.HID - X10.3Power1000(GE4557) - LK14(GE4559X)





ALL @ 1/2sec f2.8 ASA100 WB-Incan

*64625 (FM3-MOP 4xA123)*




*64458 (FM3-VLOP 5xE-Moli)*




*24W-HID*




*LK14 - GE4559X *




*X10-3Power - GE4557 300W Wide-Flood*




*X10-3Power - GE4557 700W Spot*




*X10-3Power - GE4557 1000W Spot+Flood*




Well ?

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Tubor (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Thor X10 Mod - 3Power Spotlight - up to 1000W total - Beamshots Added*

Holy cow! Good mod.  How long does it last and what's the estimated distance to the tree in the distance? Thanks for all the how-to pics.


----------



## petrev (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Thor X10 Mod - 3Power Spotlight - up to 1000W total - Beamshots Added*



Tubor said:


> Holy cow! Good mod.  How long does it last and what's the estimated distance to the tree in the distance? Thanks for all the how-to pics.


 

Hi Tubor 

Wide angle - so only about 100 yards 

Just took a shot in a different direction and this central crop shows houses at 300 yards using 700W-Spot (Google Earth)
Might have been slightly brighter if I had managed to actually point at them !





Cheers
Pete


----------



## Flashanator (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Thor X10 Mod - 3Power Spotlight - up to 1000W total - Beamshots Added*

Oh yeah thats the stuff 


So the LK14 has a brighter beam. It looks as if the LK14 has more side spill, but the center beam on the 1000w is nuts.


Nice pics.


----------



## petrev (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Thor X10 Mod - 3Power Spotlight - up to 1000W total - Beamshots Added*



Flashanator 500mW said:


> Oh yeah thats the stuff
> 
> 
> So the LK14 has a brighter beam. It looks as if the LK14 has more side spill, but the center beam on the 1000w is nuts.
> ...


 
Hi

Spill seems pretty similar to me - LK14 to 700W-Spot 
Slightly brighter but smaller hot-spot - LK14 to 700W-Spot
Total output and spread greater with 1000W combined

Cheers
Pete


----------



## petrev (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Thor X10 Mod - 3Power Spotlight - up to 1000W total - Beamshots Added*

Hi

Flashanator has just posted some more beamshots HERE

Including reference shots and various settings and a diffuser

Just an example







Thanks
Pete


----------



## JimmyM (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Thor X10 Mod - 3Power Spotlight - up to 1000W total - Beamshots Added*

Nice work Pete! I haven't had a chance to get much work done in my shop recently. It would appear that you've been making up for my lost time.


----------



## petrev (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Thor X10 Mod - 3Power Spotlight - up to 1000W total - Beamshots Added*

Hi Jimmy

Flashanator just added this to his beamshots


:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:





Totally Wicked - that Bezel Glow Effect is MAD

Pete


----------



## DM51 (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Thor X10 Mod - 3Power Spotlight - up to 1000W total - Beamshots Added*



petrev said:


> Flashanator just added this to his beamshots


And I've just added it to the Big Lights sticky/thread


----------



## petrev (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Thor X10 Mod - 3Power Spotlight - up to 1000W total - Beamshots Added*



DM51 said:


> And I've just added it to the Big Lights sticky/thread



Thanks DM

(He He He - reminds me of Danger Mouse cartoon - Doh - That makes me Penfold !)

Cheers
Pete


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Thor X10 Mod - 3Power 1000W Spotlight - Beamshots Added*

Petrev, now I just saw this thread for the first time. Damn, I feel so inadequate with your brilliant and creative designs. I wonder if some Viagra might help.

Seriously, you are inspiring..... :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## stollman (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Thor X10 Mod - 3Power 1000W Spotlight - Beamshots Added*

How many lumens does the 1000W put out?


----------



## missionaryman (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Thor X10 Mod - 3Power 1000W Spotlight - Beamshots Added*

wow - excellent work, love the innovation


----------



## petrev (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Thor X10 Mod - 3Power 1000W Spotlight - Beamshots Added*



stollman said:


> How many lumens does the 1000W put out?



Hi,

Best Guess - 20,000 Lumens

Need a real expert to chime in !

Cheers
Pete

ps. Thanks MM


----------



## petrev (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi,

Flashinator discovered that my choice of FET was not up to Morse signaling at 1000W so I have changed his FETs for larger ones ! ! !

Updated Post#1 to reflect better components for hopefully greater durability

*UPDATE:*

2x FET IRF3206 (upgraded from IRF2804)
2x 4.7K resistor (changed from 10k)
2x 2K resistor (changed from 4k7)

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Flashanator (Jun 18, 2008)

Thx 4 that Pete :twothumbs

Its when my backyard was turned into day I knew it was all working again!!!

Funny As i was puting it back together a jet flow over my area @ night with its lights on.

I was thinking, "Yep I got that handheld" :laughing:


----------



## petrev (Jun 18, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> Thx 4 that Pete :twothumbs
> 
> Its when my backyard was turned into day I knew it was all working again!!!
> 
> ...



Cool

:twothumbs


----------



## JimmyM (Jun 18, 2008)

The change of resistor values probably went further in allowing repetitive on-off-on than the change in FET. The 3206 has slightly higher ON resistance than the 2804. So all else being equal, the 2804 is better. But repetitive on-off cycles requires that the FET switch very quickly to keep heat down. By reducing the resistor values, you have sped up the switching transition. Switching is where these FETs build most of their heat. For anything under 40V, the 2804 is my favorite. Very near 40V, or above, the 3206 is my choice. Both are excellent choices.

Still amazing work. That thing is just insane!



petrev said:


> Hi,
> 
> Flashinator discovered that my choice of FET was not up to Morse signaling at 1000W so I have changed his FETs for larger ones ! ! !
> 
> ...


----------



## petrev (Jun 18, 2008)

JimmyM said:


> The change of resistor values probably went further in allowing repetitive on-off-on than the change in FET. The 3206 has slightly higher ON resistance than the 2804. So all else being equal, the 2804 is better. But repetitive on-off cycles requires that the FET switch very quickly to keep heat down. By reducing the resistor values, you have sped up the switching transition. Switching is where these FETs build most of their heat. For anything under 40V, the 2804 is my favorite. Very near 40V, or above, the 3206 is my choice. Both are excellent choices.
> 
> Still amazing work. That thing is just insane!



Thanks Jimmy :thumbsup: - it all started because of your electronic work.
Updated Post#1

Every time I spark-up one of these BIG lights I still just have to smile 

Cheers
Pete

p.s. Any news on the JM-SSR ? ? ?


----------



## JimmyM (Jun 18, 2008)

petrev said:


> p.s. Any news on the JM-SSR ? ? ?


Not to go too far off topic, but nothing in a few weeks. I've been inundated by family stuff, playing catch-up at work, etc. I am getting more time in the shop, so that's next up.


----------



## LightSward (Oct 10, 2009)

Your big 1000 watt spotlight helped inspire me to work on the 24 inch and 50 inch Monster Searchlights. Thanks for the inspiration. :twothumbs Keep up the good work!


----------



## petrev (Oct 10, 2009)

LightSward said:


> Your big 1000 watt spotlight helped inspire me to work on the 24 inch and 50 inch Monster Searchlights. Thanks for the inspiration. :twothumbs Keep up the good work!


 
Hi LightSward

Thanks mate :thumbsup:

Just checked your new 50 inch thread . . .



Mighty impressive work there - brilliant will probably be a good adjective to use !

Love the mould making and all the hard work researching and designing the profiles etc.

Can't wait for the finished item and beamshots to rival the old WW2 searchlights . . . 

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 10, 2009)

Nice shots! The most of the body of the flashlight seems to shine...
This kind of lanterns is available at very low price at different stores. 
Does anyone know how many lumens the cheap original light will put out?

Regards, Patric


----------



## moviles (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow 1000w and 20000 lum oo: its really powerfull

and only 44$ the bulb

its powered with 28v at 35amp?

edit: ok its powered with 10xa123, 33v


----------



## petrev (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi All

The yellow glow is just the tiny proportion of the light that escapes backwards though the edge and centre of the glass par lamp.

10x A123 correct.

Total FUN lamp. 

Cheers
Pete


----------



## LightSward (Oct 12, 2009)

petrev said:


> Hi All
> 
> The yellow glow is just the tiny proportion of the light that escapes backwards though the edge and centre of the glass par lamp.
> 
> ...




That is what I figured. One of my lights does similar.


----------



## jpmassey (Jan 25, 2010)

This might be a stupid question, but why use a FET? Why not just a relay?


----------

